# Duyuru > Gündem >  Başbakan ve 2 bakan yargılanmalı!

## bozok

*Başbakan ve 2 bakan yargılanmalı! *  

Yuttur gitsin: Melekler seyretti! şeytan hamle etti! Onlar şeytan, biz melek; onlar kötü, biz iyiyiz. 

üyle mi?

Bizim Başbakan!

Dışişleri Bakanı!

Ve Enerji Bakanı!

Melek gibiydiler. 

Fakat Putin var ya, Rusyağnın Başkanı Putin, tam bir şeytan çıktı ve bizim Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül, Enerji Bakanı Hilmi Gülerğin ğstrateji kurma, yürütme ve başarıyla ulaşma becerilerini dondurdu, akıllarını buharlaştırdığ ve Türkiyeğnin enerji koridoru olma hayalini Putin, bitiriverdi.

Putin, şeytan olmasaydı!

Koridor biz olacaktık.

Rusyağnın, Türkmenistanğın, Kazakistanğın, Azerbaycanğın ve hatta İran, Irakğın doğal gazını, petrolünü boru hatlarıyla Türkiyeğye bağlayacak, buradan AB ülkelerine biz pompalayacak, böylelikle petrol ve doğal gaz ticaretinden büyük paralar kazanan ABD şirketleri ile AB şirketlerinin, dolayısıyla bu tekelleşmiş küresel şirketlerin ağzına bakan batılı bütün liderlerin en güvenilir dostu biz olacaktık.

Böylece ğkendileri için güvenilir bir enerji koridoru haline gelmiş Türkiyeğye karşığ hainlik düşünmeyecekler, iç istikrarımızla, bölünmez bütünlüğümüzle ve dış itibarımızla oynamaya kalkmayacaklardı.

Oynadıkları an!

Can evlerinden vuracaktık.

Kapatacaktık musluğu!

Petrolsüz kalacaktı sefiller!

Gazsız kalacaktı reziller!

Başbakanımız, Dışişleri Bakanımız ve Enerji Bakanımız, ğbu büyük hayal için gelişi güzel uğraşıp, gösterişli heyetlerle, tantanalı fakat içi boş toplantılarla günlerini gün edip iyi niyet nutukları atarkenğ bu şeytan Putin, çıktı oyunu bozdu.

Hem bozguncu!

Hem şeytan!

Bozguncu çıkacağı da belliydi, önce Türkmenistan ve Kazakistan ile doğal gaz anlaşmaları yaptı, kendi ülkesinin Sibiryağdaki büyük doğal gaz yatakları yetmiyormuş gibi Kazak ve Türkmen doğal gazlarını da satın aldı.

Deli mi bu Putin?

Ne yapacak?

Rus halkına gaz mı koklatacak diye bizim Başbakan, Dışişleri Bakanı ve Enerji Bakanı, oturdukları yerden Putinğin ne yapmaya çalışıyor diye sadece seyrettiler.

Melekler seyretti.

şeytan hamle etti.

Hamle üstüne hamle yaparak; ğTürkiyeğnin Avrupağya enerji koridoru olmasınığ (önce enerji geçiş ülkesi sonra enerji dağıtım ülkesi) hedefleyen projelere bir bir darbeler indirdi. ünce ğTürkiyeğnin 21. yüzyılın en büyük enerji projesi olarak gösterilen ve Hazar Havzasığnın gazını Viyana kapılarına ulaştırmayı öngören Nabucco Boru Hattığnın kaynaklarınığ kuruttu. Ve ayrıca Bakü-Tiflis-Ceyhan petrol boru hattına Kazikastan petrolünün pompalanmasının da önünü kesti.

Macaristanğa gitti.

Macarlarla anlaştı.

Bir çelme daha attı.

Bulgaristanğa gitti.

Yunanistanğa gitti.

Bulgarlarla ve Yunanlılarla anlaştı; ğBurgaz-Dedeağaçğ projesiyle Türkiye geçişlerine alternatif yarattı.

Nihayet İtalyağya gitti.

İtalyanlarla anlaştı.

ğGüney Akımğ adını verdikleri Karadeniz altından döşenecek boru hattıyla Bulgaristanğa, sonra Yunanistanğa ve oradan da Avrupağya uzanacak gaz boru hattıyla ğTürkiyeğnin enerji geçiş ülkesi ve enerji dağıtım ülkesi olma hayaliniğ bitirdi. Ve birçok uzmanın kuşkulandığı gibi ğTürkiyeğnin AB ile tam üyelik hayaliniğ de çok zora soktu.

Bizim üçlü seyretti.

şeytan Putinğe karşı...

Strateji geliştiremediler.

100 oyum olsa birini bile seçimlerde Tayyip Erdoğan, Abdullah Gül, Hilmi Gülerğin partisi AKPğye vermem. Türkiyeğnin hedefini katlettirdiler. Yargılanmaları gerekir.

Necati Doğru / [email protected] / 28.06.2007

----------

